# OBD2 Adaptor for Torque/Biscan recommendations



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

Hey folks. I was hoping that my current bluedrivet bluetooth obd2 adaptor would function with Torque (as stated online). It sees it, connects to it, but won't talk to the ecu and generates some errors. Which adaptor works the best? Thanks.

And don't get me wrong. Bluedriver has and is a Rockstar for reading, monitoring live data and resetting no permanent DTCs. You pay once and you're done. They do update their firmware regularly.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I tested a bunch here. The blue driver is an elm327 but yeah it doesn’t work with torque for whatever reason.






Surreal Development OBD2 Testing - Google Drive







docs.google.com


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks MX+ it is. Plus downloaded Gretio for Android. Is that your baby?


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

Note. OBDLINK is on sale right now

OBDLink® MX+ - Outstanding Bluetooth-Compatible OBD II Scan Tool


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Elm 327 isn't the best thing to use.

Look at bafx. It works tons better.

The more expensive apps require their own device though that usually don't work with anything else.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> Elm 327 isn't the best thing to use.
> 
> Look at bafx. It works tons better.
> 
> The more expensive apps require their own device though that usually don't work with anything else.


The bafx uses some elm327 lookalike chip. You can buy them in bulk from Ali express.


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

I had a bafx and it worked decent enough with torque and biscan. Once I got gretio though i bought the MX+, it's pretty flawless and a lot faster.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Detrious said:


> I had a bafx and it worked decent enough with torque and biscan. Once I got gretio though i bought the MX+, it's pretty flawless and a lot faster.


Gretio isn't coming up.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> Gretio isn't coming up.


It needs at least Android 6.0 else Google hides it.

Most phones made the last 4,5 years have 6.0.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Snipesy said:


> It needs at least Android 6.0 else Google hides it.
> 
> Most phones made the last 4,5 years have 6.0.


I have android 10

Bought my phone 3 years ago with 9.


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

Torque Pro/BiScan/MX+ syncing nicely. Service regen running now. Fingers 🤞


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

..and in my driveway with 108F outside....


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Roger Ramjet said:


> ..and in my driveway with 108F outside....


A rite of passage is taking off the heat shield and roasting some marshmallows.


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

Ha! I want to monitor Temps but am afraid to change screens 😕


Snipesy said:


> A rite of passage is taking off the heat shield and roasting some marshmallows.


How long does it run?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Roger Ramjet said:


> Ha! I want to monitor Temps but am afraid to change screens 😕
> 
> How long does it run?


30 minutes is par. Timeout is 90 minutes. Generally if it goes longer than 30 minutes I would say I’m sceptical it’ll finish.

You can monitor temps while doing the Regen. BiScan is okay at that. Gretio is a bit better at it.


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

Rpms just dropped from 3k to 1.2k. Is it done? Ran about 30-45 minutes? Now what?


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

Now it dropped to 800 RPMs


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Roger Ramjet said:


> Rpms just dropped from 3k to 1.2k. Is it done? Ran about 30-45 minutes? Now what?


Yep. Done.


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

Happy place for the moment.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Lets hope the happy place lasts a long time ;-)


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

Roger Ramjet said:


> Happy place for the moment.


But rolling coal under acceleration....


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

mkohan said:


> Lets hope the happy place lasts a long time ;-)


FAIL


----------

